# Sirena policia-ambulancia, no oscila en proteus



## thevenin (Sep 6, 2007)

Hola, 

adjunto simulación en ISIS  del circuito de http://www.redcircuits.com/Page5.htm.

No consigo que oscile. En circuitmaker para que un oscilador comenzara las oscilaciones
veo había que poner una IC (Initical Condition) por ejemplo en un condensador.

Viendo la ayuda veo que en proteus también, y se la asigno mediante una etiqueta (label) a los cables, pero nunca oscila.

La verdad es que no sé donde es que hay que poner las IC, y cuando se ponen a cero o a uno, por más que mire la ayuda no me aclaro.

A ver si alguien puede decirme algo.

Saludos.


Esta es la lista de materiales.

Bill Of Materials
=================
Design:   Doble sirena ambulancia-polici
Doc. no.: 1
Revision: 1
Author:   Thevenin
Created:  06/09/07
Modified: 06/09/07

QTY  PART-REFS           VALUE               
---  ---------           -----               
Resistors
---------
2    R1,R3               470k                
1    R2                  680k                
1    R4                  82k                 
1    R5                  330k                
1    R6                  10k                 
1    R7                  33k                 
1    R8                  3M3                 

Capacitors
----------
2    C1,C5               10u                 
2    C2,C6               10n                 
1    C3                  100n                
1    C4                  100u                

Integrated Circuits
-------------------
1    U1                  4093                

Transistors
-----------
1    Q1                  BC337               

Diodes
------
3    D1-D3               1N4148              

Miscellaneous
-------------
1    B1                  6V                  
1    LS1                 SPEAKER             
1    SW1                 SW-DPDT


----------



## kagiva (Oct 12, 2008)

Hola amigo Tevenin.

 Tienes dos osciladores independientes. Uno compuesto por un oscilador de baja frecuencia que modula la frecuencia del segundo oscilador de mayor frecuencia, lo que le da un aspecto de sonido conocido por UAH UAH. Y un segundo oscilador de relajación en la parte de abajo.

 El circuito que mencionas parece que tiene un pequeño desliz, fíjate en la conexión del conmutador SW1 de salida que ataca al transistor del altavoz. La parte superior tiene la misión de derivar a masa la entrada de control de cada oscilador que se activa cuando se pone en alto (H) observa cuando pulsas sobre el SW1 que sí oscila cuando está a 1 (H) y dejan de oscilar cuando vuelves a pulsar y dichas entradas van a masa.

 Si quieres apreciar mejor el sonido en el altavoz de tu PC, modifica el valor del condensador C3 de 100n a 470n.

 Sin embargo, para que puedas oír dicho sonido, debes cambiar el cableado de la parte inferior del SW1, es decir, en el conmutador se observan 4 pines a la izquierda, 2 de arriba son una sección con la de arriba de la derecha y las 2 de abajo (izq.) con la de abajo (der.) son la otra sección.

 La sección de arriba conecta a 1(H) o a 0(L) el común de la parte de la derecha que va a las puertas de control de cada oscilador. Las 2 patillas izquierda de abajo (están mal), la de arriba debe ir a la salida del segundo oscilador (A) de arriba y la ultima patilla de abajo (izq.) irá a la salida del oscilador (D) de abajo. Ahora las tienes invertidas y por ese motivo no llegan en condiciones al altavoz.

 Para oír el oscilador de abajo, mantén apretado el pulsador por unos segundos y suéltalo, verás que acaba por pararse.

 Espero que me haya explicado, con tanto rollo es fácil liarse. Te adjunto el archivo modificado.

 Saludos.


----------



## thevenin (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola Kagiva, 

gracias por tu respuesta - . está perfectamente clara- , ¡y por el archivo modificado!.

Adunto otra sirena esta vez diseñada por mi basándome en el diseño anterior, ya que a mi 
me gustaba que tuviera dos tonos uno alto y otro bajo en la sirena de policia.




¿El diodo el en transistor que estaría haciendo exactamente? Es que no sé si es un limitador o que...

Saludos y perdona que tardara tanto en responder pero estoy en mil cosas.


----------



## kagiva (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola! 

 También pido disculpas por el retraso en la respuesta.

 En cuanto a la función del diodo 1N4148 entre base-emisor que, se muestra en el esquema, efectivamente está como limitador o si lo prefieres como recortador, ya que mientras la tensión en sus extremos no supere los 0'7 V, el transistor no entrará en acción, esto lo puedes comprobar con la desconexión del interruptor en serie con el citado diodo.

 Espero haber dado respuesta satisfactoria a tu consulta.


 Saludos


----------



## thevenin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hola de nuevo,

entiendo, lo malo es que la VD del diodo sea menor que la VBE del transistor con lo que no conduciría el transistor. Habría que tener cuidado con la elección de estos ¿no?

Saludos.


----------



## kagiva (Abr 9, 2009)

Hola a todo el mundo.


```
lo malo es que la VD del diodo sea menor que la VBE del transistor con lo que no conduciría el transistor. Habría que tener cuidado con la elección de estos ¿no?
```

 En principio y sólo en principio, si los diodos son de silicio y los transistores también, la tensión de Ve = 0'7V. En el caso de que fueran de germanio (actualmente en desuso) esta tensión es de 0'6V.

 Espero que haya quedado aclarado el tema, es una cuestión de tecnologías distintas. Por lo demás, no hay problemas.


 Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## Vicky_Kitty (May 20, 2009)

Hola!
Probe su diagrama
Y pues se escucha, a mi parecer, feo
Es normal?
O ya en la vida real cambia suena como debe de ser?
Es que lo ocupo para un proyecto que entrego este sabado.
Gracias


----------



## thevenin (May 20, 2009)

Deber se que se oye a trompicones, a saltos.
Después de eso aprendí que el Proteus tiene un análisis de audio.

Acabo de modificarlo con ese análisis, No le des al play, sino a la barra espaciadora.

Si lo que no te gustan los sonidos juega con la frecuencia para la base de tiempo y los propios tonos variando
cada R y C de cada oscilador.


----------



## Vicky_Kitty (May 21, 2009)

Si asi si se oye bonito n.n

lo que pasa es que cuando lo corriamos en proteus se oia  mas como interferencia que como una sirena
pero creo que los cambios de tono y frecuencia si se oian.

muchas gracias por responderme tan rapido  n.n
estamos a contratiempo y si no entregamos el proyecto reprobamos T_T

uan pregunta rapida n.n
habia leido que debiamos de montar la bocina para que se escuchara bien
tengo una bocina de 8 ohms y 3in es necesario que la monte?, que me recomiendas para hacerlo? 

Thanks n.n


----------



## thevenin (May 21, 2009)

No entiendo muy bien que quieres decir con "montar la bocina".

Con un altavoz o bocina de 8 ohmios puede ir bien, no lo he probado en la realidad.

Explícate algo mejor a ver si te puedo ayudar.


----------



## Vicky_Kitty (May 28, 2009)

"montar bocina" es que la bocina este adentro de  una caja


----------



## thevenin (May 28, 2009)

Ahhh, claro claro, el sonido dentro de una caja cambia como de la noche al día, eso sin dudarlo. La caja le va a dar un sonido diferente.

¿Ya lo has montado?


----------



## Vicky_Kitty (May 28, 2009)

No .. pero aun sin montarlo.. se escucha con un volumen muy bajo, creemos que es xke el voltaje k nos da es muy poco...y no podemos hacer k suene lo suficientemente fuerte u_u

kreo k usaremos un buzzer..


----------



## magnum8812 (Ago 6, 2010)

hola, he armado el primer circuito que tiene un push button y un CI 4093 y que han corregido, pero tengo tres problemillas:
1 el oscilador de arriba U1:A y U1:B no corren, sólo se oyen un poco de estática en el altavoz.
2 el transistor BC337 se calienta demasiado.
3 el oscilador de abajo U1:C y U1 si funcionan pero el volumen es muy bajo.
pd:ya he conectado a tierra (pin7) y a corriente (pin14) el CI
Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas.


----------



## Perez1601 (May 20, 2012)

Hola buenas noches necesito una gran ayuda lo que pasa es ke necesito esta simulacion pero no me funciona correctamente necesito porfavooor que alguien me pueda ayudar aki anexo la imagen de esta y la simulacion

Necesito ayuda ya que es para un proyecto final


----------

